# More Chacoan pictures.



## VARNYARD (Oct 31, 2007)

This is some of the pictures of different Chacoan babies, these are the latest pics.

These are two that someone had at Daytona on display. These are my stock as well the True Chacoans.







This is a female yet to be named.






This is Sarge, he was the darkest of the lot.






Cream






Female I call Pinstripe.






This picture is a shot under the jowls, note the V, this is a sign of the true Chacoans this not found on the white head normals.






This is another female yet to be named. 






Chacoan group shot.


----------



## dorton (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice, lets see some of the big ones now.


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 31, 2007)

soot i culd beed better j/p i love cream amazing


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2007)

Yea, let's see the big ones!!!


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 31, 2007)

that didn't sound right....but i wanna see the bigger chacs too


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2007)

Oops, I forgot this is a family forum.


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 31, 2007)

joking man......dumb joke i kno im immature


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2007)

I appreciated it. In most cases I'd rather look at some bigums' vs. a giant Chacoan Tegu. Maybe if Godzilla appeared I'd get distracted.


----------

